# [SOLVED] squid-2.6.1 transparent proxy configuration

## zen_guerrilla

Hello all,

I've got a system running squid 2.5.STABLE14 'transparently' with the following configuration:

```
http_port 3128

httpd_accel_host virtual

httpd_accel_port 80

httpd_accel_with_proxy on

httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
```

and I want to upgrade it to squid 2.6.1 but I'm having problems adjusting my configuration

to the new version. The following doesn't work:

```
http_port 3128 transparent vhost vport=80 defaultsite=virtual protocol=http

cache_peer virtual parent 80 0 no-query originserver
```

The squid box is not the router. I have a separate linux box acting as one, forwarding http requests

to the squid box.

Any suggestions ?Last edited by zen_guerrilla on Mon Jul 31, 2006 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Ahhh! My first guinea pig has arrived!  :Wink: 

Check this out

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Thanx a lot man. 

In case anyone has the same problem, the following lines did the trick:

```
http_port 3128 transparent vhost vport=80 defaultsite=virtual

always_direct allow all
```

----------

## tnt

I've made it transparent, but now it won't query siblings because of

```
always_direct allow all
```

any solution to that?

----------

## maiku

 *zen_guerrilla wrote:*   

> Thanx a lot man. 
> 
> In case anyone has the same problem, the following lines did the trick:
> 
> ```
> ...

 That worked for me, thanks.

----------

